# Blog



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I know a dumb question but what exactly is a Blog?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Blog comes from we*b log*, it's a personal journal where people can ramble on about anything on a daily basis and make it available to the public. There are tons of sites dedicated to blogs and blogging these days. 

Maybe Mark figured that there are enough "ramblers" here that could use one ...lol. J/k ... I suppose the one here could be used as a fishkeeping diary or breeding log.


----------

